

Show HN: OMG Smackdown, a completely frivolous clojure web app (with source) - nonrecursive
http://omgsmackdown.com/

======
nonrecursive
Here's the github repo: <https://github.com/flyingmachine/arenaverse>

And here's a walk through the code:
[http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/dissecting-o...](http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/dissecting-
omgsmackdown/)

It uses the popular clojure web framework Noir, as well as Compass for
stylesheets and MongoDB.

------
Toshio
I wish people who do "Show HN" projects like this would consider implementing
throwaway accounts. More than anything, what I appreciate about some of these
projects is their low-friction-low-commitment approach to user experience.

~~~
nonrecursive
Not sure what you mean - are you saying that you wish it were easier to create
an account to try it out?

~~~
Toshio
No. By throwaway account I mean having a button that says "Generate a
throwaway account for me", which then causes the back-end to generate a random
hex string. The user then clicks on
<http://omgsmackdown.com/58d7875171f9b6a4c22d6b46e4da9b26> and may optionally
associate a nickname with that identity, but from that point on, the user is
logged in as far as the app is concerned.

